# Yay.. asked for his Phone #



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

....So i asked for my crushes phone number... i got blown off...

But.

The reason this is in the "Triumphs" section as oppsed to frustration? Well.... because I'm still alive. =D Just remember that.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Very brave of you. It's definitely a triumph and I'm sure it's his loss. Good luck.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Just think of it as practice for the next guy. You did great. :banana


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow! That took courage. You're my new role model. :nw


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

smalltowngirl said:


> Wow! That took courage. You're my new role model. :nw


 :lol Awesomeness..! ^_^ Well..just go up to your guy and when you talk.. try to talk to him like he's a regular person..

I am still uber-embarrased about getting rejected and even POSTING this.. but hopefuly someone will get some courage to do the same thing..and realize you won't die. And the best part is, once you know they dont dig you.. you can move on!! =D


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

very cool!! and definitely his loss...


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

I admire your courage. Keep it up.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

What a bum! No matter, that is an awesome triumph!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

WAY TO GO!!! :banana That takes guts!!! I think your cajones are bigger than mine. :lol


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger they say, so thumbs up.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. I would never be that risky. I would have to know definitely. Still cool you managed the rejection though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Babygirly,

That was brave! So if it doesn't work out, that's okay. You will have other chances, and probably find another guy in the process. There's likely to be a few in Antarctica! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Dand strait girl. You did as you should. It was simpler than you thought right?


----------



## jamesewido (Sep 5, 2006)

Congratulations! Despite the conversation not quite going how you were hoping, I bet you both came out of it feeling slightly better in some way. I don't know a guy who wouldn't feel good being asked for contact details - I'd appreciate that from anyone. It is nice to read that you can "move on"...Not one of my stronger abilities...


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

wow u got more courage than me. Iam still trying to work the courage to ask someone for their number. argh...well done to you babygirly


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow. I'm impressed. :nw


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow, thanks you all.....:] You guys made me feel like a super hero! :lol haha

I got to see him today, in class.... it was the first time I saw him since I asked for his number last week. He was acting business as usual so i guess he didn't think anything of it...but i was all like.... :hide But as i said he went about normal.. so i'm glad for that :yes 

And......welcome back, Mork!


----------

